# Busky



## autoluver (Jan 21, 2013)

Busky-
Born – 8-16-2012
Died – 11-12-2012
He had a short life- The Vet. Dr. nor I know what happened. They told me that they didn’t know what else to do and said my only option was to take him to Iowa City, Iowa or to the Vet Hospital in Manhattan, KS. , Either place they told me he probably wouldn’t survive the trip and it would be best for him to have him put down, that was one of the hardest things I’ve ever done




































I loved that dog


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor little man, RIP Busky... what was wrong with him? No idea at all he was fine then just "its better to put him down"?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace Busky....... I know its hard to talk about, but what happened to him? Did you let your breeder know?


----------



## DaniRo (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry for your loss :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. To lose a young pup is atragic experience. My thoughts and prayers are w/ou.
Maggi


----------



## autoluver (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks all for your thoughts- He was a happy normal puppy, eating well, playing, ect. One day he had diarrhea and started vomiting. He quit drinking and eating, and stopped urinating and pooping. I took him to the Vet and they did blood tests and said that one of them maxed out their equipment; they did x-rays that didn’t show anything. They kept him for two days on an IV and said that his kidneys had shut down. My Vet consulted with several other Drs at the clinic here in Omaha and finally told me that my only option was to take him to Iowa City or Manhattan to the Vet schools but said that he was so weak at that point that they doubted that he would make the trip. They told me that in their opinion the best thing for Busky was to put him to sleep. I did talk to the kennel and told them what happened.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow ....that is terible  I am very sorry, I couldn't Imagine going through that. You did everything you could to help him for sure. He will always be with you in spirit. Bless you and your family


----------



## autoluver (Jan 21, 2013)

The Vet Dr told me that she did everything she knew to do to help Busky. I told her that I really appreciated what she did, but it still hurt like ****


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

such a beautiful baby, im sooo sorry for your loss, big hugs to you


----------



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for ur loss! I know losing a baby so young hurts a lot having just lost one.. time heals (or so I've heard).. I know it'll be difficult; but stay strong.. he was a very beautiful baby!

RIP little Busky!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss. Such a sweet baby. I know that had to have hurt, they steal our hearts from the start. Take care.


----------

